# '08 Pinarello Prince or '09 Cervelo R3-SL?



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

Prince: $4K, Cervelo $3.9K: basically a wash. Which would you buy and why?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

For that money, I would go with the Prince because it's a better looking bike. I wouldn't consider the R3-SL because I would instead want the R3 - it's just a tiny bit heavier than the R3-SL and will save some cash.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

the 08 prince is the same as the 09 prince. get the prince. its way sexier. i want one too!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I went with the Prince. Absolutely fantastic bike.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

As a former Cervelo owner, and a Cervelo dealer I can tell you the R3SL is an amazing bike, however the Prince is also an amazing frame and in my opinion THE most beautiful road bike on the market, the Cervelo will give you an amazing ride no doubt, as will the prince (Ive ridden both bikes in question) the R3 climbs slightly better but hardly noticable

Id go the prince


----------



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

*Thanks, feedback from someone who has ridden both is very helpful.*

Did you notice any difference in long ride comfort?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Getoutandride said:


> As a former Cervelo owner, and a Cervelo dealer I can tell you the R3SL is an amazing bike, however the Prince is also an amazing frame and in my opinion THE most beautiful road bike on the market, the Cervelo will give you an amazing ride no doubt, as will the prince (Ive ridden both bikes in question) the R3 climbs slightly better but hardly noticable
> 
> Id go the prince


Do I understand this right? You are a current Cervelo dealer, but a former Cervelo owner? As in you don't own a Cervelo now? That's a great ad for whatever you're riding now.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Long term rides (100ks) on the Soloist werent strictly comfortable but by far not the worst Ive ever experianced.

California, No at the moment I do not own a Cervelo, neither does anyone else at work, however we are riding, Lapierre, Colnago, high end Jamis and ofcourse the test bikes that frequently enter the shop. Personally Im not too fazed with road riding, I much prefer the mountain side, which is a huge statement about our mountain products (alot of customers are still doubting carbon, having a full carbon Dual suspension - and when I say full carbon I mean EVERYTHING is carbon, fork saddle ect ect- also helps people acknowledge carbon for our road bike sales aswell)


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

bernardez said:


> Prince: $4K, Cervelo $3.9K: basically a wash. Which would you buy and why?


I am an R3 owner (2007 mostly black and little red and white color scheme) but I admit that my next bike is probably going to be a Pinarello Prince. 

Ride them and see what the differences are, if any, for yourself.


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

I've owned all three, Cervelo SLC-SL, R3-SL, and Pinarello Prince. All three are great bikes, but I no longer own the Cervelos, if you know what I mean.:wink5:


----------



## superbike mike (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow this tread is not pro Cervelo. So let me give my 2 cents here. 

I have owned many road bikes. My current favorite is the Cervelo SLC that I have been riding and racing for three years. I love this bike so much I am going to order the new R5 this week. I just want to add another bike to the stable.

I am sure you will make the right desion based on your riding requirements.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

sounds more like style over substance preferences for the Prince......I might agree.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

considering this is the cervelo sub-forum, this is quite surprising.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

They're different bikes, and they ride differently. The Prince is fancier,while the R3SL is a no-BS race bike that happens to have received a lot of publicity b/c it's light and strong. The Prince is curvy looking and has a nicer finish, and has received a lot of publicity for its own reasons. Are you fancy, or are you a no-BS race guy? Either is fine, of course.


----------



## jathanas (Aug 6, 2008)

I've had a both a Prince (until I got collected by a car) and an R3. Currently on a BMC SLR 01.

My opinion: The R3 is a good bike but the Prince is on another level all-together. No competition really and the finish on the Prince makes the R3 look, well, ordinary...


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

I have had both, although my Prince was an earlier model. It is a close call, both amazing bikes. I like the ride of the Cervelo better and it comes with a lifetime warranty, I think the Prince is 2 years.


----------

